# Dispose of Trumpet Snails?



## jwest3494 (Oct 26, 2016)

Where should I dispose of a colander full of trumpet snails? Should i freeze them and toss them out with trash in 4 days? Want to be environmentally thoughtful about it, but I live in MI so it might not be an issue?

__
http://instagr.am/p/BVd2FYJFlc7/


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I would either freeze or dry them first.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I put them in my compost!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would kill them first (I freeze...quicker) then compost is fine...or trash if you have bears like me.


----------



## jwest3494 (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you! I put them in the freezer last night, so will add to compost later. I was just concerned because I've read so many things about how they seem to live through **** near anything, and i didn't want them to do any damage to plants or water systems if I disposed of them. Awesome.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you kill them first...you should be good. I freeze and trash...freezer is also handy to keep them from smelling up the garbage while waiting for pickup day.

Thanks for being responsible!


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

jwest3494 said:


> Thank you! I put them in the freezer last night, so will add to compost later. I was just concerned because I've read so many things about how they seem to live through darn near anything, and i didn't want them to do any damage to plants or water systems if I disposed of them. Awesome.


I think freezing them makes sense, but my composter is closed, and we're not near any water, so I think the risk of them getting into the local ecosystem is extremely low.


----------

